# Teaspoon measurement



## Vernon

Does any one know how many grams are in a teaspoon measurement


----------



## MJ

I believe its 4.745 grams in a teaspoon.


----------



## Vernon

*Teaspoon measurment*

Thanks for that I need it for the yeast measurment.
I could not find it on the meaurement conversion chart in the forum


----------



## auntdot

MJ is right, but remember a teaspoon is a volume measurement and not one of weight.

Five grams, about, of water fits in a teaspoon.

But a teaspoon of feathers will weigh less and one of lead will weigh a lot more.

Translating volume measurements to weight can be tricky. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Vernon

*Teaspoon measurment*

Thank you very much


----------



## Zereh

Here's a handy teaspoon to gram conversion calculator.

And here is a list of lots of other nifty conversion charts  that you can bookmark!


Z


----------



## Michael in FtW

I'm with auntdot - you have to know the weight of a given volume of something before you can start converting between volume and weight for that something. A teaspoon of water and a teaspoon of dry yeast do not weight the same - and a teaspoon of dry yeast does not weigh the same as a teaspoon of cake fresh yeast.

For dry yeast (like in those little foil packets or in glass jars)  - 1 teaspoon of yeast weighs about 3.1 g. 

1 packet of dry yeast weighs 1/4 oz or 7 grams, and contains about 2 1/4 teaspoons. So, if my math still works, 7 grams divided by 2.25 teaspoons = 3.11 grams per teaspoon.


----------



## luvs

a teaspoon of butter is 5 grams, this i know.


----------



## Georgeco

As for the yeast measurement, 1 tsp of fresh yeast weighs .11 oz the same as active dry yeast and instant yeast. Just convet .11 oz to grams and you get 3.12 gms


----------



## SpiceUmUp

it is simple really. Water is the basis of many measurements in the Metric system: 1 ML of water = 1 gram. 1 ML = 1 CC.
*U.S. to Metric Weight and Volume Conversions*

(metric amounts are nearest equivalents)
*Weight Conversions*

1/4 ounce
8 grams
1/2 ounce
15 grams
1 ounce
30 grams
4 ounces
115 grams
8 ounces (1/2 pound)
225 grams
16 ounces (1 pound)
450 grams
32 ounces (2 pounds)
900 grams
36 ounces (2 1/4 pounds)
1 kilogram



*Volume Conversions*

1 teaspoon
5 milliliters
1 tablespoon
15 milliliters
1 fluid ounce (2 tablespoons
30 milliliters
2 fluid ounces (1/4 cup)
60 milliliters
8 fluid ounces (1 cup)
240 milliliters
16 fluid ounces (1 pint)
480 milliliters
32 fluid ounces (1 quart)
950 milliliters (.95 liter)
128 fluid ounces (1 gallon)
3.75 liters


----------



## Michael in FtW

You can't even _begin_ to convert volume to weight, or visa versa, without knowing the unit weight per volume (density) of what your measuring.  
Let's just use a simple example - Morton Salt ...

1 teaspoon table salt = about 6 g
1 teaspoon kosher salt = about 4.8 g

so - in both cases you have a teaspoon of salt, but they don't weigh the same.

As for yeast example (which was probably a bad example to use - except to show that a tsp of dry yest didn't weigh the same as a tsp of water) ... dry yeast is only about 7% water, fresh yeast is about 70% water ... so even if they both weighed the same per tsp - there is about 2.4 times as much yeast in a tsp of dry yeast as in fresh yeast. That works out to a 0.25 oz pkg of dry yeast having the same leavening capacity of a 0.6 oz cake of fresh yeast.


----------

